# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - messenger = mesazhier

## Davius

*MESSENGER!* Cila fjalë shqipe mund të përshkruante më së miri kuptimin e këtij termi/programi?

----------


## Rrjeti

Lajmërues>Të lajmëron;Dërgon mesazh.Ajo është përshtatja e fjalës në gjuhën tonë....

----------


## Apollyon

Jena mesuar ta quajm messenger! Smund ta quajm lajmerues, tingellon keq.

Sepse thuhet thjeshte, msn! Si mund te thuash LMR?

----------


## Rrjeti

Do të mësosh ti thuash Lajmërues edhe atë duke vallzuar.Ka me tu duk mrekulli!Ose ndro gjuhën dhe kombësinë dhe thuaji si të duash ndash futja emër kinez!!!!

----------


## Apollyon

> Ose ndro gjuhën dhe kombësinë dhe thuaji si të duash ndash futja emër kinez!!!!


E pse kshu? Apo se kshu ke qejf ti? Msn do e quaj. Plas!

----------


## RaPSouL

Bashkëbisedim , do ti shkonte..

----------


## Coca-Cola

Ky term nuk perkthehet shqip duhet te perdoret ashtu sic eshte

----------


## edspace

Messenger përkthehet shumë mirë në shqip si *Mesazhier*.

----------


## BesmirG

Edhe une jam per "mesazhier",  :buzeqeshje: .

Kurse fjala "lajmerues" mundet qe te bie ne konflikt me anglezen 'reminder'.

Pra, kur termi eshte mjaft i nderkombetarizuar, ia vlen qe ta pershtatesh ne gjuhen tende.

----------


## Qyfyre

ose Korrier

----------


## Baptist

*"Lajmetar"* - eshte shprehja ekzakte per "messenger" forma e shkurte e te cilit eshte Lajms; Lajmsi. 
Por kemi edhe mundesi shtese si Kumtari, kumtori.

Por per mendimin tim *Lajms\i* eshte edhe i kuptueshem edhe i shkuter edhe plotesisht shqip. Dorma Lajms, eshte akoma me e bukur dhe me e pershtatshme gjuhesisht dhe kuptimisht se vet fjala "messenger" sepse kjo kuptimisht perfshine edhe njeriun pra nuk e dallon nese eshte fjala per "postier" apo per kere aplikacionin virtual.

Forma 'Lajms' e utilizon fjalen 'Lajmtar' kuptimisht dhe praktikisht mund te perdoret per sende. 

Por kuptohet s'detyron kush ta perdoresh as ate, as kete, mjafton qe shoh se per "upload" dhe "download" perfundimisht ka filluar te perdoret "ngarko" "shkarko" e qe jane ekuivalente te plote semantik.  Shprehja "lajms" shkurt (lms) perpos qe eshte ekuivalent i plote arrine edhe ta vecoje ate nga kuptimi 'lajmetar" qe ka fjala "messenger" duke eliminuar mundesine e ngaterreses plotesisht.

Megjithese une nuk e konsideroj veten puritan, puritaneve mund t'u hyj ne pune...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *"Lajmetar"* - eshte shprehja ekzakte per "messenger" forma e shkurte e te cilit eshte Lajms; Lajmsi. 
> Por kemi edhe mundesi shtese si *Kumtari, kumtori.*
> 
> Por per mendimin tim *Lajms\i* eshte edhe i kuptueshem edhe i shkuter edhe plotesisht shqip. Dorma Lajms, eshte akoma me e bukur dhe me e pershtatshme gjuhesisht dhe kuptimisht se vet fjala "messenger" sepse kjo kuptimisht perfshine edhe njeriun pra nuk e dallon nese eshte fjala per "postier" apo per kere aplikacionin virtual.
> 
> Forma 'Lajms' e utilizon fjalen 'Lajmtar' kuptimisht dhe praktikisht mund te perdoret per sende. 
> 
> Por kuptohet s'detyron kush ta perdoresh as ate, as kete, mjafton qe shoh se per "upload" dhe "download" perfundimisht ka filluar te perdoret "ngarko" "shkarko" e qe jane ekuivalente te plote semantik.  Shprehja "lajms" shkurt (lms) perpos qe eshte ekuivalent i plote arrine edhe ta vecoje ate nga kuptimi 'lajmetar" qe ka fjala "messenger" duke eliminuar mundesine e ngaterreses plotesisht.
> 
> Megjithese une nuk e konsideroj veten puritan, puritaneve mund t'u hyj ne pune...


Nuk i kam degjuar fjalet me B dhe I.Fjala me e sakte do ishte, Lajmetar ose Mesazhier.

P.S. MANDAT KETO FJALET.

----------


## Baptist

> Nuk i kam degjuar fjalet me B dhe I.Lajmetar ose Mesazhier.
> 
> P.S. MANDAT KETO FJALET.


Cka je ka thu bre?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Cka je ka thu bre?


Fjalet thash: Kumtari, kumtori, nuk i kam degjuar ndonjehere.

----------


## Baptist

> Fjalet thash: Kumtari, kumtori, nuk i kam degjuar ndonjehere.


Me duket shkrove:



> Postuar më parë nga BlooD_VenoM  
> Nuk i kam degjuar fjalet me *B* dhe *I*.Lajmetar ose Mesazhier.


Po shprehjen *kumt; kumti; kumoi; kumtoj;kumtonte...* e ke degjuar?
Perdoret me teper nga jugu por gjindet ne fjalor besoj.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Me duket shkrove:
> 
> 
> Po shprehjen_ kumt; kumti; kumoi; kumtoj;kumtonte... e ke degjuar_?
> Perdoret me teper nga jugu por gjindet ne fjalor besoj.


Po pra me bold dhe me corsive.Te shkrimi jot nuk dalloheshin nga te tjerat fjalet Kumtari, kumtori.Une i shenova.Dhe thash fjalet me bold dhe me corsive nuk i kam degjuar.Jo as keto nuk i kam degjuar.

----------


## Baptist

Po t'i shkruaje si <B> dhe <I> mbase do ta kuptoja se po flisje per 'bold' e 'italic'. Se ashtu me hutove fare, e lexova se dyti postimin te shoh cilat fjale qenkan ato me "b" e "i' -s'gjeta asnje!

Pershendetje.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Po t'i shkruaje si <B> dhe <I> mbase do ta kuptoja se po flisje per 'bold' e 'italic'. Se ashtu me hutove fare, e lexova se dyti postimin te shoh cilat fjale qenkan ato me "b" e "i' -s'gjeta asnje!
> 
> Pershendetje.


Po ca rendesie ka Corsiv dhe Italic nuk jane e njejta gje?Ato nuk jane te postimi yt por te citim im i postimit tend e shef?Wtvr ja klm.

----------


## PINK

> Messenger përkthehet shumë mirë në shqip si *Mesazhier*.


jo po masazhus . 

ne shqip perkthehet - dergues , mesazh dergues ne forme elektronike .

p.s. ik meso ca shqip ti Ed. lol

----------


## Baptist

> Po ca rendesie ka Corsiv dhe Italic nuk jane e njejta gje?Ato nuk jane te postimi yt por te citim im i postimit tend e shef?Wtvr ja klm.


miu ti sdi cfare flet 
vet ke shruar B dhe I
ne tipografi _italik_ dhe _kursiv_ jane e njejta gje po hec se me lodhe, Wtvr ja klm

----------

